

Ask HN: collaboratively writing with Git (Cucumber) - aledalgrande

It has come up multiple times with my clients, but there is no easy way of letting non-technical people change Cucumber features.<p>Cucumber features are usually stored in the repo where your code is, so devs can run them while implementing behaviour. At the same time, they are (or should be) written collaboratively between testers, POs and BAs.<p>What we do at the moment is we write them together and I commit them to git. But if any non-tech person has changes to apply, they create a text file and send it to me to store. This is obviously an overhead.<p>Did you find you had this problem and if yes, how did you solve it?<p>PS: my client doesn't use Github
======
bayesianhorse
My first thought is to provide some means of just putting the file into the
repository, and damn the consequences. For example a web upload, the
script/program on the server uses the current HEAD, puts the file in there,
git add, git commit etc.

In that case, git won't detect conflicts, but humans might, so some git-savy
user can remedy that. A slightly more sophisticated mechanism would assign a
branch to each user, and then merge as you see fit.

~~~
aledalgrande
Mmm cool idea, I like the branching/merging strategy!

